# Nitrate Fluctuation?



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok, heres my numbers:

http://www.virtualdesigns.com/water.htm

I've seen a Nitrite and Ammonia spike and they are dropping. My dam Nitrates are fluctuating up and down. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is rather interesting..

what type of biological media are you using? there has to be some Anaerobic proccesses going on.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I got Biomax and carbon in my fluval. 3 of each. I plan on swapping ot over to all biomax.

And of course the penguin 170.

I lose about an inch of water a week, and replace it with conditioned water.

What the hell should I do about this tank?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I got Biomax and carbon in my fluval. 3 of each. I plan on swapping ot over to all biomax.
> 
> And of course the penguin 170.
> 
> ...


 test it 4-5 times in a row.. see how these test vary.

get back to me.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

First test, within seconds, is already 80!

I tested it twice last night, just to be sure.

WTF?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am doing test # 2.

You know what it seems like? It's like, when the ammonia is low before the daily tests and dose, Nitrate is low. But after I add the ammonia, the nitrate spike back up.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Test 2.. 80 Nitrates.

I am going to do a full water test, Be back soon.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Third test, 20?

Full water test:

Ammonia: 1.5
Nitrite: .75
Nitrate: 80
KH: 71.6
pH: 7.0-7.2
Temp: 80.1

Hmmmm I did all the Trate tests the same, and the third comes up as 20, and the 1-2 and 4 comes up 80.

Interesting. Well I'm gonna add my daily dose of ammonia, and then goto a picnic.

Ummm, enjoy your Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

???????????? !!!

Yup!! WTF!

Either you go about your tank like an alien, or I need a complete re-education.

Ofcause your nitrates spike up when you add ammonia, your filters work, remember; protein->ammonia->nitrite->nitrate.

That you see the nitrates go down again, is most likely cause by an anearobic process in the carbon-bed.
Carbon is rarely recommendable for more than 14 days, without renewal, at a time, as alot of chemical O2-consuming re-actions take place 'tween the various substances absorbed by the carbon and anearobic patches may build.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Go about my tank like an alien? Buddy, just exactly who do you think you are?

My tank is being done the right way, sh*t I am even getting advice from some higher up people on this forum. I really think you need to be re-educated.

BTW, ammonia spikes, then Nitrites spike, then they go down. Nitrates won't spike and go back down during a cycling, unless I was told wrong.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey doctorvtec, I was looking at your web page fish tales and I noticed a foot note about adding water. Have you done any water change at all? I see your log listed a 80ppm( I hope the units are right ) in nitrates on 5/24 then they dropped. Is this drop from a water change? I am just curious to better understand your water chemistry.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Pterogho said:


> ???????????? !!!
> 
> Yup!! WTF!
> 
> ...


 Carbon does not "Magically" harbor anaerobic bacteria. especially when the carbon is in a filter with water flow.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

will your NO3 test go above 80ppm?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nope, no water changes yet, I dunno what happened that day.

Nah, the NO3 kit cuts off at 80ppm.

Bout to do a morning check now.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Nope, no water changes yet, I dunno what happened that day.
> 
> Nah, the NO3 kit cuts off at 80ppm.
> 
> Bout to do a morning check now.


 ok so it could be well over 80 ppm..

this is interesting..

are you able to buy 1 more Nitrate test?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yeah what do you want me to buy?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what brand are you currently using?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Aquarium Pharmacueticals...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Wait, I am sorry, the Nitrate test goes to 160.

sh*t, I just did a morning water checkup. My pH dropped .2. Could this be because of all the water evaporating? I lose alot a week. My Nitrate is also down again! I am going to retest it again.

Test #1:

Ammonia: .75 ppm
Nitrite: .75 ppm
Nitrate: 7-8 ppm
pH: 6.9


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I retested the Nitrates, right away it showed 80.

Wait a second, after each test, I rinse the tube with brita water. Should I be rinsing these tubes before the test? I mean, I rinse them right after each test, so they get a chance to dry out before the next days testing. Just exactly what the hell is going on? I am getting frustrated.

Going to check something, BRB.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I retested the Nitrates, right away it showed 80.
> 
> Wait a second, after each test, I rinse the tube with brita water. Should I be rinsing these tubes before the test? I mean, I rinse them right after each test, so they get a chance to dry out before the next days testing. Just exactly what the hell is going on? I am getting frustrated.
> 
> Going to check something, BRB.


 thats the problem. rins them with your tank water!!!!!

even 1 drop of the britta will alter your readings.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Wait, I am sorry, the Nitrate test goes to 160.
> 
> sh*t, I just did a morning water checkup. My pH dropped .2. Could this be because of all the water evaporating? I lose alot a week. My Nitrate is also down again! I am going to retest it again.
> 
> ...


 no.. its dropping because of the "acid buildup".


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I just restested after rinsing with distilled, it was at 10.

I use a dropper to get tankwater, it is only used for that. I am going to rinse it real good with tankwater and test again.

How can the brita make it go up, I tested it and it reads zero?

Thanks for you patience, I am learning slowly, you gotta admit that!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Please see new post entitled:

I feel like such a jackass


----------

